# Commitment



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have finally made the same commitment to losing weight as I made to quitting smoking. I used to smoke 2-3 packs a day...for 20 years. I've not smoked in over 8 years. I quit cold turkey. I knew I was going to have withdrawal and gritted my teeth and endured. I figure weight loss is similar.

I've been sort of dieting for a while and had a bit of results, but I gained back 5 pounds of what I lost the minute I got busy and started eating convenience foods again. It took several days of reasoning and rationalizing with myself, but I have finally made a firm commitment. In fact I have made it a priority rather than something that I do whenever I think about it.

This means I am putting everything 2nd....including the farm. Like most folks I usually plan to start eating 'normally' again once I've lost the weight. Instead, this time, I'm having to accept that I am addicted to carbs and that I may have to permanently eliminate some things from my diet.

Over the last year, as of this morning, I have lost 40 pounds. If you count having to re-lose the 5 that I gained back....I've lost 45. 10 pounds of that has been over the last week. I've had to go buy new clothes as I've dropped a couple of pant sizes. 

I no longer eat pasta, potatoes, rice, sugar or flour of any kind. I try to eat about half of my food as raw fruit, veggies or nuts. The rest of the time I am eating fish, lean chicken, homemade veggie soup, vegan meal replacement shakes or green smoothies.

Though I work hard on the farm I find that it doesn't really help with weight loss....which is really weird. I joined a gym and my goal is to swim or work out an hour at least 4 days a week. 

I think I'm going to make it this time. Just like when I quit smoking, I just had to get fed up enough and motivated enough for my strong stubborness to come into play.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you can do it.....i am working on shedding more pounds myself.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Rock on!

Commitment is what is needed, more than any other factor.

Good luck and keep going.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

TxMex, You got it going on and you are right, working around the house, farm, and it seems you never loose weight. My brother was told by his doctor that his body CRAVED carbs. He was going to have to change the way he ate, if he wanted to loose weight. I guess I am the same way. I am going to have to COMMIT more to the weightloss cause. I am 205 with a 39 inch waist. I want to go to about 160 pounds. It did not help that I bought a LARGE strawberry shake on the way to work tonight!! I do love vegetables, so it is just cutting out the sugar stuff. I am glad you cut the smoking. Most people gain weight when they quit smoking, but smoking is JUST bad!! Looks like you are doing the right stuff. I will let you be my inspiration!!!!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The scale is not moving :sob: 

However, my clothes are fitting looser. I am working out really hard and I'm sure I'm gaining muscle. I'm really hoping that is the reason the scale has stopped moving. I'm not cheating on my diet and I'm working out a bit more than I'd hoped.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The scale had actually moved up a few pounds the end of last week, but now it is moving down again. I assume it is from building muscle. I hope it's about to do another one of those free falls and I can quickly drop another 10 pounds! That would do a lot for my morale.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I think I have found a new diet component.....happiness. 

I spent the weekend with folks that I enjoy and care about. I went off my diet but not to the level of eating donuts and loaves of bread. I did have 1 piece of pizza and a couple of cookies. I lost weight!

Stress and depression is what put most of the weight on me in the first place. It sort of makes sense that happiness would help me lose it. I have noticed this trend over the last month or so as well. When I am around other folks and happy, even if I don't stick strictly to my diet I tend to lose weight. When I am here at the farm by myself all the time it is a battle to lose weight. 

Just thought this might strike a chord with someone else as well.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

atta woman !


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> The scale is not moving :sob:
> 
> However, my clothes are fitting looser. I am working out really hard and I'm sure I'm gaining muscle. I'm really hoping that is the reason the scale has stopped moving. I'm not cheating on my diet and I'm working out a bit more than I'd hoped.


I have always heard that muscle is heavier than fat, and takes up less room!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Two weeks ago I switched over to the Atkins diet which I have had really good results with in the past. Normally I start losing weight on the 3rd or 4th day. Not this time. I have been on an absolutely grueling plateau for 2 weeks! I upped my workout time and intensity, dropped all dairy(my body doesn't like dairy but I love cream in my coffee) and cut way back on the artificial sweeteners. I am soooo looking forward to when I can add fruit back into my diet!

Scale finally started dropping again. This morning it shows 3-4 pounds lighter!

Again, happiness seems to play a role. If I am under stress I don't think it would matter if I quit eating I wouldn't lose weight.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Reached 50 pounds lost this morning! :banana:


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

TxMex said:


> Reached 50 pounds lost this morning! :banana:


Outstanding!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

All kinds of wonderful stuff is happening in your world TxMex ! :thumb:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Good for you!

The only advice I'd share is to have your thyroid checked! For 50+ years I struggled with weight. I'd look at a hamburger and it would jump on my hips! A few years ago, it was discovered that my numbers were terrible. I went on medication, the weight fell off and I feel good.

Now, I eat what I want and quit when I've had enough. No clean-plate-rule here. I eat what I want, when I want. it's working for me.

BTW, 50 pounds off is wonderful!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Well as I knew it would my weight loss stopped again. My body adapts quickly to whatever I am feeding it and stops letting go of the pounds. This was a good thing a couple hundred years ago when food wasn't as plentiful as it is now but it is very frustrating now. LOL....I'm from good stock!

I started weight watchers yesterday and so far it is pretty easy. I love the phone app. It lists nearly any restaurant you can imagine and most brands of foods. It is a simple matter of finding what you are eating and tapping on it to add it to your daily points. I hate counting calories and always have felt frantic and deprived when I attempt to do so. Letting the app add up the points is easy. It even adds points to what I can have when I exercise though I don't plan to eat extra to use the extra points allotted for exercise. This seems like something that would be very livable, unlike a lot of diets. I expect my weight loss to slow way down but that's ok as long as I continue to lose. 

I'm really focusing on building some muscle and continuing with cardio. I actually jog now which is pretty impressive even if it isn't for miles at a time yet. I notice my face is much less plump. I am getting contours in places that I haven't had since I was in my early 20's. I'm getting my legs back...woohoo! 

Finally my super stubborn streak is yielding good dividends rather than getting me into trouble


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats TxMex!
I would suggest only weighing in once a week.
I know my weight can fluctuate wildly day to day.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm glad you have 50 lbs. less to carry. Good work. When I unload feed and carry fifty lb. sacks, I think about people who always have to carry that and more. I am not making fun of anyone. It is just hard to carry fifty lbs. My weight can change with the seasons and this is the season that is hard for me to keep the desired weight on. It can be a problem too.

And Happy Belated Birthday too.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Very inspiring! When you get disappointed about the plateaus think about how much better your knees/back/hips feel!


----------



## unregisterd365936 (May 28, 2014)

Congrats and best wishes for everyone's continued success! I have lost 40+ pounds in the past 18 months or so. There is no magic bullet, but giving up all the stuff that is "empty" certainly helps. Today the majority of the food I eat is vegetarian, altho not vegan ... I still eat my animal protein now and then. Rare desserts, but when I decide to eat them, I do not berate myself: I just eat, in moderation, and then move on. Seems to work best for me. I have enough other things to beat myself up about, lol.

Ideally, I would like to lose another 20, but the biggest hurdle is over. I swim in the summer (I have a pool), and that is my only exercise outside of yard work (no riding mowers in my life). I do have a Total Gym, and I use that on days when I can't swim, and in the winter. I used to walk a lot, but with episodic attacks of vertigo, that has become less of an option. I do not care for gyms only because they are inconvenient in terms of distance for me.

Motivation was no problem for me once I saw a few photos of myself and the fatass I'd become. I no longer understand "lack of motivation" expressed by others; either you are satisifed with the way you look or you aren't. Either you want better health for yourself or you don't. Noone forces us to overeat or abuse our body. And, no ... it was not easy for me: it took six weeks to see the first couple of pounds come off, but I hung in there. I also have thyroid disease, so I understand that metabolism issues can complicate weight loss. 

Just my humble contribution to the discussion.

:goodjob:


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

TxMex, I haven't been on in a month. Went on vacation to my cabin in Montana. I see you have been loosing weight though and that is good. You switched from Atkins to Weight Watchers. I was wondering why?? I am still at 205 to 210 area. Not lifting weights yet. Ate everything on vacation, but did not gain an ounce. Eating palio, since I got back home. No sugars or cakes or cookies!! No crackers either. We will see. Being in the south, I sweat so bad working outside, I have to change my cloths sometimes. You would think I would be tiny!! You keep up the good work. Hearing about others weightloss gives me hope!! I will be glad when my belly button can atleast see my backbone!!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

what you are doing actually has a name, it is "putting yourself on project status"..and it is a "good thing"


----------

